# The Terra Nova season finale (Major Spoilers!)



## JoostinOnline (Dec 20, 2011)

For those who saw it, what did you think?  I was disappointed.  By regular episode standards it would have been decent, but it was quite lacking as a season finale.  The one thing I can't stand is Ashley Zukerman (Lucas Taylor in the show).  I don't know if it's bad lines, bad acting, or a combination of the two, but every scene he is in just leaves me annoyed.  When Skye shot him, I was so happy because it would put an end to his cheesy lines and idiotic facial expressions, but I that joy was short lived since he pulled a disappearing act;  I must say it was very impressive that he managed to get up and walk away without making a sound, especially considering all of the dead plants on the ground and the fact that two people were three feet away (with one looking at him, lol).  He keeps making up new reasons as to why he hates his father (being born, his father letting his mother die, his father blaming him for his mother dying, etc.).  I know his character is supposed to be a little crazy, but he is just going way over the top, especially with his eyes.  Being a genius with a touch of insanity should be displayed subtly, where as Lucas might as well have red and blue eyes with a constant twitch.

I was pleasantly surprised when they skipped the main battle and went three days ahead (although what was with the human bomb saying "Please help me" right before killed himself?).  I thought it was just going to be a classic good versus evil battle until good finally wins.  "Good" did win of course, but it wasn't just two hours of people killing each other.

If Terra Nova comes back for another season, I will watch it, but I really don't expect it to.  Episodes are rumored to cost one million bucks a pop, and much better/cheaper shows have been cancelled in the past.

I really agree with this review, especially the parts related to Lucas.

TL;DR

Lucas is a horrible character that should have been rewritten and recast.
Did you like the finale?
Do you think Terra Nova will return for a second season?

PS: Does anybody else think that Commander Taylor looks like an action figure?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 20, 2011)

I tried to get into Terra Nova but I quit after the third episode.

The show had a great premise but just failed to deliver. Honestly, it's just a really shitty show.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 20, 2011)

Edit:

Hello Scavenger!! Nope, no answer here. There is more to the clue than just scabies!

Not seen the end just yet but some episodes were just meh, others were alright enough and the odd one or two were really good. There's something there though, its a good premise and it has a sort of 90's feel to it. I think the younger characters really let it down.


----------



## Matthew (Dec 20, 2011)

The whole show annoyed me


----------



## Gahars (Dec 20, 2011)

I've heard this show was terrible, and so I decided not to bother with it.

It seems that a lot of people agreed with me, considering the show's middling ratings. I've heard that it isn't likely to be renewed, so this will probably be the end of the show.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 20, 2011)

Gahars said:


> I've heard this show was terrible, and so I decided not to bother with it.


That's odd I've hear nothing but good things, especially from reviewers. Most saying pretty much what I've said though. The episodes get a lot of 3/5 or 7/10 scores which some children nowadays seem to think is a bad thing. Not a must see show and maybe not for everyone but its not terrible. I've seen far worse people here have creamed over.

It was a pretty good final episode...eventually. The first half hour was pretty poor, should have been edited down but the rest was pretty damn good. The last hour pretty much is what the rest of the series should have been like without the teenage shit.

Before the finale I wasn't that fussed about seeing it renewed but what happened near the end shows how much it can easily be improved I think it would be a shame to see it go. Sort of like when Lost went terrible after the first season and a half and then near the end sorted itself out.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 20, 2011)

It's not terrible, but it certainly doesn't live up to its potential.  I just hate the Lucas character.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 20, 2011)

The network only cares about how many viewers they can get
and the way they are right now, its on its way to being cancelled


----------



## Gahars (Dec 20, 2011)

"Nothing but good things, especially from reviewers" and ratings of 3/5 or 7/10 - That doesn't seem to add up.

Anyway, while terrible might not have been the right word, I'd also say it depends on what the 3/5 or 7/10 score is given for. If its given because the show is just inconsequential and tepid, for instance.

Seriously, they somehow made a show about people from the future traveling back in time to colonize alongside dinosaurs boring. If that isn't a sign of failure on some level, I don't know what is.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Dec 21, 2011)

I thought it was preatty good overall, and not having any access to the future (well, barring whatever is the badlands) should add more drama. Of course if they wanted to be realistic, it would make the show a lot harsher after that...  Even if there isn't a second season, it at least doesn't leave a lot of loose ends like some other shows did that never got renewed (I'm looking at you joan of arcadia, flash forward...) I would agree this show has a lot of wasted potential though, it didn't really start getting good towards the end. There were a lot of wasted episodes in the begining like the memory loss one, they should have focused on the last storyline from the begining.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 21, 2011)

I liked the dinosaurs but the storyline and drama bored me to death. I saw some episodes and lost my interesting in this show.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 21, 2011)

I have not sat and watched it as I would for most shows but I have caught a couple and that includes the one last night.

Unfortunately it seems I will have to compare it to the remake of Battlestar galactica and that means it does not come of favourably and doubly so when I decide to do plot holes and similar. I shall reserve proper judgement until I sit and watch the lot though.


----------



## rastsan (Dec 21, 2011)

meh no real interest in the series.  It could use some seriously better writers.  More fx for the tech they are supposed to have... time travel...
doctor who had it better this kinda meanders and veers from using its full potential.


----------



## luke_c (Dec 21, 2011)

I liked it, wasn't the usual expected Good vs Evil all out gun fight. Felt to me like the series got progressively better as it went along, would love to see a second series, especially after that cliffhanger!
But please drop the teen romance.


----------



## FlashX007 (Dec 21, 2011)

I liked all of it to be honest. Some episodes were dull but it should definitely be picked up for a 2nd season. If it doesn't they are retarded beyond comprehension.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 21, 2011)

Do you like Lucas?

Btw, did anybody else think that "The Badlands" was a stupid name?  I think something like "The Dark Territory" would work better.  I also hope they don't pull a Planet of the Apes on us, lol.


----------



## luke_c (Dec 21, 2011)

Lucas felt a little bit of an odd character to me, I get the feeling that he does everything JUST to annoy his Dad. It's obvious he blames himself for his Mother's death, I imagine that after that he was a bit ..mentally unstable.
He isn't the sort of evil character you would expect him to be, not someone I would say I like, but I wouldn't say I hate him either. It's the same with Mira really, although I would imagine she is quite pissed now the portal doesn't work.


----------



## FlashX007 (Dec 21, 2011)

His character needs improvement its full of gaps and questions I never understood him. However I disagree with Badlands. It makes sense they would call it that. Fits what the genre is about. Dunno... just my opinion.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 21, 2011)

Well Fox have renewed the contracts for two of the stars of the shows and apparently ratings were up. Also its making them money in other countries and I did read that it has some big DVR viewing. Maybe they'll give it another series but cut some production costs.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 21, 2011)

FlashX007 said:


> I liked all of it to be honest. Some episodes were dull but it should definitely be picked up for a 2nd season. If it doesn't they are retarded beyond comprehension.



How would they be "retarded beyond comprehension" for not renewing a show that is not profitable enough to justify the high production costs? If it was a critically beloved series with a devoted fan base, then maybe it could be worth it. It doesn't really have that either.

So yeah, if they did cancel the show, it would hardly be unjustified.


----------



## luke_c (Dec 21, 2011)

From what the cast has said the show gets less expensive as it goes on as most of the costs were for setting up the scenes eg the colonisation base


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Dec 21, 2011)

No, retarded was canceling Flashforward and leaving a cliffhanger, that show was awesome. Or setting up a big good vs evil showdown in Joan of Arcadia and then canceling it before we ever see it. Or [insert show here] with an unresolved cliffhanger. I can live with them canceling Terra Nova - I would prefer they didn't, but if I never find out what is in the badlands, I'm okay with that.


----------



## luke_c (Dec 21, 2011)

I loved FlashForward as well 
If that Falling Skies shit can get a second season Terra Nova sure as hell can, that had one of the, if not the worst endings I've ever seen in a series.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 22, 2011)

Gahars said:


> How would they be "retarded beyond comprehension" for not renewing a show that is not profitable enough to justify the high production costs? If it was a critically beloved series with a devoted fan base, then maybe it could be worth it. It doesn't really have that either.


It reportedly makes them a fair bit of profit overseas, they've managed to sell it to a lot of TV channels worldwide. Not something they could have done with Firefly or others but back then sci-fi wasn't doing that well.

They've also invested a lot in the set up and production, the next series won't cost as much to make compared to starting something new to replace it.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Dec 22, 2011)

I gave up on this show after 5 episodes, does it improve enough to bother watching it again?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 25, 2011)

I actually like it.

If I like it then that's the only opinion that matters in any argument ever.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 25, 2011)

I didn't know they made a series from Jurassic Park until I see your topic.
I've watched them all this week, and I can say that I hate Lucas too!
They should have let him dead. It was like ending this arc's main story completely.

I'm sure the "badlands" have another portal's point, and they will use it to find the other side's place in the future.
Well, I thought they found a portal when they announced something big has been discovered.


Though, it might not point to 2149, but could redirect to 1789 


I liked the show.
There's not a lot of special effects, but it's more about the life of the colony than showing the dinosaurs.
It felt like I was watching my missing Stargate series, it had a little touch of exploration and discovering unknown area.
Nothing extraordinary, but good enough to watch it fully.


PS: I would like a Plexy-Holographic Tablet for my next Xmas too, thank you Santa.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 26, 2011)

I can't wait for this other portal to be in the Bermuda Triangle, lol.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 7, 2012)

I did not feel like making a new thread for this but it seems the show was cancelled
http://thevoiceoftv.com/news-and-gossip/terra-nova-canceled/


----------



## JoostinOnline (Mar 7, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> I did not feel like making a new thread for this but it seems the show was cancelled
> http://thevoiceoftv....-nova-canceled/


Well at least we won't have to see any more of Ashley Zukerman's (actor who played Lucas Taylor) terrible acting.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 7, 2012)

Read about that yesterday; shame, but maybe some other network could pick it up. I think that was their next option.
Typically the things I like are the ones that get cancelled.


----------



## gifi4 (Mar 7, 2012)

Damn, I liked that show, I hope someone else does pick it up. It was worthwhile watching, to me anyway.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 8, 2012)

Can't say I didn't see it coming.

I'm not sure if there really is enough interest for another network to pick it up; the show was pretty expensive, after all. It could get a straight to dvd finale to wrap everything up, but I'd guess that would be the extent of it.


----------

